# Hiking/outdoor activity around Tampa



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey All,

I know there is quite a few of us here in the Bay area and I was wondering who else is into outdoor activities like hiking. I'm origianally from the mountains in NY so finding a chunk of woods to explore was not hard. Now that I'm down here I'm not sure where to go. Does anyone have any suggestions for some good hikes or other outdoor activities I should try out around here?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

The first things that come to mind is Ft Desoto in St Pete and the Canopy Walk in Sarasota. If you don't mind taking a longer drive, there are tons of natural springs further north around Ocala, Gainesville, Crystal River, Alachua. Juniper Springs in the Ocala National Forest has a canoe/kayak ride that will blow your mind.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 26, 2013)

Check out Ichetucknee Springs and Alafia River State Parks, it's been years since I've been to either but I recall both being very interesting.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nothing beats tubing the springs...try rainbow springs too.


----------



## VARick (Mar 15, 2010)

Honeymoon Island in Dunedin has a nature walk at the end of the island (last parking lot).


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Lettuce Lake Park by USF is awesome, but not much for hiking there


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

FYI, there is no hiking in Florida, they call it walking. 
There'scJames E Grey preserve in new port Richie


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

NathanB said:


> FYI, there is no hiking in Florida, they call it walking.
> There'scJames E Grey preserve in new port Richie


Umm..beg your pardon. Try hiking the everglades in June and call it walking.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, other than the glades and swamps. I've never heard anything in central Florida referred to as hiking


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

The last picture IS the trail.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

NathanB said:


> OK, other than the glades and swamps. I've never heard anything in central Florida referred to as hiking


Lol..that is most of Florida.

Here is Myakka, just south of Tampa. Your just going with the wrong people/places.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Man, I've never been there. Is it like that year round?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I went to the James E Grey preserve during the summer and it wasn't very swampy, more hiking like the op would be familiar. They had a burn going on at the time too so that was cool.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

NathanB said:


> Man, I've never been there. Is it like that year round?


No, depends on weather. In drought its dry. There are also multiple ecosystems at Myakka so it depends on where you are. 

Great place for bird and alligator watching year round.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

NathanB said:


> I went to the James E Grey preserve during the summer and it wasn't very swampy, more hiking like the op would be familiar. They had a burn going on at the time too so that was cool.


I might have went to Jay B. Starkey Wilderness Park instead. I don't remember. It was near new port Richey and was named after someone.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

What you really want to do, is WALK some of our swamps in full scuba gear.
Then you'll truly believe your hiking.


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Tarbo I actually went to the Lettuce Lake area and it was impressive. As a USF student you can rent a canoe or kayak for $5 and go out for 2 hrs, we did that 2 days in a row and it was refreshing. Definitely some nice Cypress complexes out there for inspiration.

I'm going to have to look into the swamp hikes. That is something I've never done before and I'm sure there is a vast variety of wildlife.

Kevin that looks intense!


----------



## jflick345 (Sep 16, 2013)

It costs a little more but John B. Sargent Park has a great launch point for canoeing. The company running it will pick you up at different points along the Hillsborough and bring you back to the park when you're done. LOTS of gators and birds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

